# Engine Picture Please



## hockeyguy21 (May 4, 2008)

Hey all i need to find a picture of a 1969 GTO Judge engine without the air filter on. what im looking for is the passenger side in order to see all of the hoses that attach to the carb. When the car is driven, the transmission does not have a vaccum, therefore the auto-tranny will not shift unless you remove your foot from the gas pedal. 

So, I'm looking for a picture without the air filter on the engine, and an explination of how all the hoses hook up to the carburetor

thanks everyone


----------

